# Can I Please Have Input On A Wizzaed Layout?



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a lead on a nice 4 by 16 Wizzard track but have never run on one.

Let me hear your opinions fellas. Thaks Joe:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

How bout it Gene?:wave:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

I've raced on a lot of different tracks, but only two WizzTracks. One was older and I wasn't real thrilled with the layout,otherwize felt similar to an older Max. The other was newer and a better course, that one was good. I've heard a lot need the rails dressed before use, but that issue may have been corrected by now.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Before you buy a Wizzard track.
Check out these CNC Custom Cutting TKO Tracks, the prices are right.

http://www.cnccustomcutting.com/id53.html

__________________


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SuperFist said:


> Before you buy a Wizzard track.
> Check out these CNC Custom Cutting TKO Tracks, the prices are right.
> 
> http://www.cnccustomcutting.com/id53.html
> ...




I spoke to Todd and have my prices. He is very reasonable but this used one is just about half and i'm confused now.

I was going to save up for a TKO but this one came up and i'd like to know if it's any good.

He claims it's only 2 years old and has both the deep slot and steel rails for magnet cars.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

joe what ever you decied on yer gonna be happy as a skylark. 4 by 16 is a big trak and the lil cars feel their oats. if its a 4 lane trak you can start a league too. ya know with refreshments and stuff. also share info with guys you race with.i dont know of the traks yer looking at but you,ll be very surprised how much different the cars go.my vote is.... pull the trigger on one or the other. go for it skylark especialy if you got the ching and the room! just my oppinion.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The WizzTrackz tracks are a good product. I like the current Wizzard tracks better than Max because the rails more closely approximate the downforce you'll get with a Tomy so your setups are in the same ballpark if you run on both. Very smooth and hold up well over time. I've run on a handful of them and I thought they all worked very well. Don't get me wrong, I like Max too, but the heavy rails require some major tweaks to your setup and tend to get you into some tire setups that you probably don't use a lot of if you don't run regularly on a Max. I also prefer the WizzTrackz for TJets. Both of these are large format modular tracks that can be extended or modified by obtaining additional standard sections from the vendor. 

I've also run on a rather large TKO and I thought it was also a very nice product. I think the thing that TKO has going for it at the moment is that he'll do pretty much any layout you want with any rail and lane spacing you want. If you've captured the ultimate layout on the backside of a cocktail napkin in a moment of devine inspiration, chances are you can get a TKO track built that exactly matches your flash of brilliance. Just make sure your flash of brilliance is on cocktail napkin number one or two, not seven or eight, before you send in your down payment.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Hey Joe buy it and use it and if you dont like it sell it and make money on it. For the other track.If you have not run on a custom track like this you willbe very happy with it. I have three track one is a buck track the other two are maxs tracks.Go for it.. fcb


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

..ran on kevin chesney's @ the shootout in 06 & 07 - ran on donny a's for a year or so before he got his tko... we ran ss/echorrs and i loved the wizz...
donny sold his track to a guy in jersey 'bout a year ago and it was 4 x 16 so if it's that track it is a speedy track and good for all sorts of cars.. good luck...


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

*I'm interested if you are not.*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I spoke to Todd and have my prices. He is very reasonable but this used one is just about half and i'm confused now.
> 
> I was going to save up for a TKO but this one came up and i'd like to know if it's any good.
> 
> He claims it's only 2 years old and has both the deep slot and steel rails for magnet cars.


If it doesn't work out for you, send him my way, I am interested in purchasing a Wizzard track.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Although the price difference is a consideration, one track would be new & other used.
With a contionious rail routed track the layout is permanent. A sectional routed track can be changed.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dyno Dom said:


> Although the price difference is a consideration, one track would be new & other used.
> With a contionious rail routed track the layout is permanent. A sectional routed track can be changed.



Dom this is exactly why I want to go this route. I figure I will want to change it up. 

So I think I can make a deal for this track.(which is a year and a half old) I love the fact that you can add to your layout. Don't get me wrong, Todd's tracks are probably the best available today just can't put the money together and can't decide on a layout I want to marry. I run on a TKO at Joe's Nastalgia Hobby and I can't believe how smooth it really is!! You can't even hardly hear your car running!!


I appreciate everyone's input. Really thanks. And if it doesn't work out I can re-sell it,


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So I paid for the Wiz track today!!! Yipee!!!

Can't wait to get in my hot little hands!!:dude:


Who wants to race?????:freak::freak:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Joe, Good luck & enjoy! Spend the effort & time for assembly of your sectional track. You might find some simple shimming to be necessary
for the sections to be smooth. Certainly, begin w/a level & smooth table surface. Try not to have one of your track joints be directly above a table joint. Last of all, a properly wired track is essential.


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

Wiz-Traks are great to run on, as are Max-Traks, as far as shimming goes, haven't seen that yet, wiring is simple, you probably only have 2 taps, doesn't get much simpler. Have Fun.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the tips fellas. My current Tomy has junction blocks under it now so just take out tomy wires and run the new ones to my block!! My table has the 8 ft joint but I left a little space and then covered it in vinyl from my local auto upholestry guy. I will get some pics going.:thumbsup:

Dom I know your not too far som be ready!!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

OK Joe, Thanks! I have a 6 lane Max-Trax, hopefully we can run both.
Sometimes sectional track has minute differences in depth. When I rec'd.
my layout a BB member suggested checking thickness accross the end depth
using a dial caliper. For smooth joint transition, I shimmed track sections with
tape on table top underneath track. I also found track slots to need a little attention for smooth flow. I used a very small & flexible jeweler's file in the slot. This suggestion was from David of M/T. He warned me not to use any 
kind of sandpaper, the file worked beautifully. Good racing!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey Joe Ponytail.Good luck with the track.Call me.Tom.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> So I paid for the Wiz track today!!! Yipee!!!
> 
> Can't wait to get in my hot little hands!!:dude:
> 
> ...


I do

I am more excited then you, No cant be ,saw pictures you have a great track cant wait to race. To have a track & bud 15 min away this will be great. I am new to HT is there others this close to us?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dyno Dom said:


> OK Joe, Thanks! I have a 6 lane Max-Trax, hopefully we can run both.
> Sometimes sectional track has minute differences in depth. When I rec'd.
> my layout a BB member suggested checking thickness accross the end depth
> using a dial caliper. For smooth joint transition, I shimmed track sections with
> ...


Well buddy, you might have to just help a brutha out someday!!! I will let you know and make these things my concern.



tomhocars said:


> Hey Joe Ponytail.Good luck with the track.Call me.Tom.


Will do Tom, thanks.



sidejobjon said:


> I do
> 
> I am more excited then you, No cant be ,saw pictures you have a great track cant wait to race. To have a track & bud 15 min away this will be great. I am new to HT is there others this close to us?


Well John there is Dom in Strong Island and Mr Tom in Staten Italy. Joe at Nastalgia Hobby in Scotch Plains is about 45 minutes but has a beautifully smooth TKO he just got a few months ago. I go there and do some laps/ He has friday night races all summer.


----------



## 66GTODON (Jan 21, 2005)

*re: Wizzard track*

Joe , How about me ? I know I told you it's long walk from Yakima, Wa. But you never know , I might be back that way some day . I have been back there in the past . Around New York and a few other east coast states. I have even been to the White House . Not in it , but I walk all the way around it . I am thinking about going to the Fray next year 2011 . It's been awhile since I was there , time to do it again . Never know where I'll show up .

Don :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

66GTODON said:


> Joe , How about me ? I know I told you it's long walk from Yakima, Wa. But you never know , I might be back that way some day . I have been back there in the past . Around New York and a few other east coast states. I have even been to the White House . Not in it , but I walk all the way around it . I am thinking about going to the Fray next year 2011 . It's been awhile since I was there , time to do it again . Never know where I'll show up .
> 
> Don :wave:



Don your always welcome here. Seriously!!:wave:


----------



## 66GTODON (Jan 21, 2005)

*re: Wizzard track*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Don your always welcome here. Seriously!!:wave:


Joe . Right back at you . If you ever make it out here , just let me know ahead of time , and I'll get the rest of the gang out for a race .

Don :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

66GTODON said:


> Joe . Right back at you . If you ever make it out here , just let me know ahead of time , and I'll get the rest of the gang out for a race .
> 
> Don :wave:



Boy oh Boy Don, you couldn't be any freaking further away!!!!!

I never been to the West Coast. Maybe I should!!


----------



## 66GTODON (Jan 21, 2005)

*re: Wizzard track*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Boy oh Boy Don, you couldn't be any freaking further away!!!!!
> 
> I never been to the West Coast. Maybe I should!!


Joe , you might like it out west . It's nice and quiet , no skyscrapers , we only have about a dozen taxi-cabs here . You can actually cross the street without getting hit . Downside is only the one hobby shop . Man that alone makes me want to live out there where you do , all the hobby stores and hobby shows. It would be like heaven . I would be going to every show that I could .

Don :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow!! only 12 cabs?!?!?! It's like heaven!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok I have the table extended and covered in vinyl. I pulled the track out and just laid it out. I will put driver stations in the new drivers box and then get it wired up. Looks like a great track.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great progress, Joe! Lookin' good!!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Very nice layout Joe!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks guys and you see the 2 other turn sections right, well I think I like the layout the other way it goes, I will get a better picture of it re-arranged. Stand by.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Joe, you should run the two long straights up against the drvs stations.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

wheelszk said:


> Joe, you should run the two long straights up against the drvs stations.:thumbsup:




Why Rich? I figured there would be less marshalling in the straights? Alot less reaching across the track, no??


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Here it is with the alternate track. I think I like this better.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I like the alternate better, too. I dig the diagonals.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Both nice layouts, Enjoy! Sectional routed tracks offer an improved surface
and alternate configurations. The only problem w/the diagonal layout could be the racer @ blue lane driver station speaking in a higher octave from a car not properly negotiating the turn.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

wow joe very cool !! i like it . you,ll have a blast with that track. now yer gonna have to retune all the lil cars.( i think) i know i had to. enjoy man.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

joegri said:


> wow joe very cool !! i like it . you,ll have a blast with that track. now yer gonna have to retune all the lil cars.( i think) i know i had to. enjoy man.



Yea huh? Oh well thats what this whole hobby is about.

Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

wheelszk said:


> Joe, you should run the two long straights up against the drvs stations.:thumbsup:



How bout it wheelzk???? What is the deal here?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Just my personal opinion,I like a long straight in front and back if possible.Put all the other stuff in the middle. IMHO
Bill not Richard


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Joe, if you have full walk around access, straights @ drivers' stations
will give marshalls room on other side. If you are limited in space or table is against a wall, curves closer to drivers & straights further makes sense.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dyno Dom said:


> Joe, if you have full walk around access, straights @ drivers' stations
> will give marshalls room on other side. If you are limited in space or table is against a wall, curves closer to drivers & straights further makes sense.



Thats whats up, you can't walk around to the other side. It's up against the wall. I wish I could walk around it but no.


----------

